# Hidden - BBC4



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Heard about this last week and caught 1st episode last night (Sat) at 9pm

English / Welsh crime drama done I suppose in the Saandic Noir style - enjoyed first episode and will be watching the other 7


----------

